# My latest mod



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I got some LED's and mounted them in the back of the scoops.

I wired them into my fog lights.

I love the way they look


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

It must confuse on-coming traffic


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The lights are okay but that brick license plate is hot.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I got some LED's and mounted them in the back of the scoops.
> 
> I wired them into my fog lights.
> 
> I love the way they look


That's pretty cool. I did the same thing but put them behind my grills. Have red led and they are just bright enough to barely see them (at night).


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

That's an idea....I might have to try that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Or a blue behind the white might look good too.
What you did already looks nice!!


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

cool


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

i like it! looks good


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:cool


----------



## LS1 (Oct 16, 2008)

not my style but looks good.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

im a firefighter and will be installing my emergency lightbar on my car when it gets here next week. i also have some small red/blue flashing lights that would fit in my hood scoops so i think thats where their going. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Never thought of that one.:lol:

Looks cool.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

justin-branam said:


> im a firefighter and will be installing my emergency lightbar on my car when it gets here next week. i also have some small red/blue flashing lights that would fit in my hood scoops so i think thats where their going. Thanks for the idea!


Lets get some pictures of that ASAP! :cheers :willy:


----------



## OM NOM NOM (Nov 17, 2008)

guess ill be the first...i dont like it...kinda ricey


----------



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

i like it  looks good, now just throw some behind your grill and it'll bring it all together


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

rice much


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good, you can get those tube lights you put under the car, then it looks like it floating down the road. Oh, and a really cool aluminum spoiler would look great! I saw a Vette that had them in the side brake scoops, looked good. Just keep it subtle or the rice police will get cha.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

How do the lights do with the heat coming through the air intakes? It does look good.


----------

